# Rangefinder



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Just curious your guys' thoughts on rangefinders. I was thinking of upgrading from my Vortex. What is a good upgrade for around $300-400. Anything out there better or worth the upgrade? I have some gift cards I was thinking if burning.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

What one do you have now besides a Vortex? 

Even the Vortex 1300 will be right there at your budget.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I was a diehard Leupold or Vortex rangefinder fan until I tried a Sig Kilo. Amazon has the 1200 for $149.99 right now and I’ve been extremely satisfied with mine that I purchased a while back.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

I only have the Vortex Ranger 1000 right now. It is good but I would like better. I have been looking at the Sigs.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Couple years ago I was looking for a new one as my Bushnell and a buddy's Vortex just didn't perform well in WY while chasing antelope. Not sure what the deal was but for some reason after about 200 yards they both wouldn't pick up the distance. 
I was looking at a new range finder before Christmas 2 years ago and mentioned to the wife that a Sig Kilo would be cool and I may have mentioned that the Leica 2000b was a great unit but a little to spendy for a guy like me. To my surprise the wife purchased the Leica for me. Yep its spendy but its a nice unit, another buddy purchased a Sig shortly after and I have to say it doesn't compare to the Leica.
One of the great things about the Leica is they use good clear optical grade glass where a lot of other company's have some stupid gray tint on there lenses which makes seeing through them harder in low light. The Leica is also a smaller lighter unit then a lot of other range finders.
If you can swing another couple hundred bucks you might check out the Leica line and see what you think for yourself.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

What will your main use for the rangefinder be used for? (Bow, Rifle, Long-range shooting, or all-around optic) 


If your max budget to spend is $400, your limited to what the optic will do. Take a G-7 for example, $1,600 gets you the long range shooting platform. So will the Sig Kilo 2400. 


What's wrong with what you have now? Is it a NEED thing, or a WANT thing. 


Let us know what you decide, and give a review on your pick.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

I have not looked into this range finder yet, but Nikon has one with a built in gyro that will help with holding steady. I don't need a new range finder, my current one is working great, but if I were to make a change, this is one model I would seriously look at. I have owned a couple of Nikons and a couple of Bushnell's and a couple of Leupold's. I only bow hunt, so I do not need a lot of ranging distance but I do need angle compensation. My current Nikon is my favorite and my least favorite was the Leupold models.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I'd recommend the Sig Kilo 2000. Super fast rangefinder and blew my Leupold out of the water. I've got a G7 and that thing is flat out awesome, but for a lighter and more compact rangefinder (mainly for bowhunting), I think I'll be adding a Sig Kilo.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

taxidermist said:


> What will your main use for the rangefinder be used for? (Bow, Rifle, Long-range shooting, or all-around optic)
> 
> If your max budget to spend is $400, your limited to what the optic will do. Take a G-7 for example, $1,600 gets you the long range shooting platform. So will the Sig Kilo 2400.
> 
> ...


It is more of a want thing. It seems the Vortex has trouble picking stuff up sometimes. Most of my hunting is done with a rifle or muzzy so more of just an all-around optic.


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

I have had Leupold, Vortex, and now a Sig kilo 2400. Someone stole the Leupold from me and I really liked it. The vortex I had didn’t have much range so I picked up a used Kilo 2000 and it worked awesome. Then suddenly on a hunt I could pick up anything over 200 yards. I called Sig and they had me send it to them. I figure there was a scuff on the glass and it could read right because of it. They said it doesn’t matter, if they couldn’t get it working they would replace it free. They called a few days after I sent it in and said they couldn’t get it to read past 200 yards either. He said I have good news and bad. Good news is they don’t make the kilo 2000 anymore so they upgraded it to the 2400. Bad news is they don’t have the camo pattern only black. I think I paid $150 for the used kilo 2000 and I ended up with a kilo 2400. My only experience with Sig customer support and they were fantastic. From my experience and everything I’ve heard from others the kilo line is a very good option.


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

I just picked up a cheap sig kilo850 for bowhunting. Cant verify it picked up 925 yards, but it said the tree off my back porch, across a large field about three blocks away, across another street was 925 yards out. The treet just beyond that it wouldnt pick up. I've been using it in different low light/high light environments at different shades of color and have had 0 issues. It also has the continuous range function which is pretty cool. Automatically calculates slope. For $130 brand new and the warranty that comes with it, I'm not complaining. 

I want to get the nicest stuff but sometimes when I put a number on how much I can spend, I miss some of the just as good stuff in between.


----------



## Whiskey H0und (Aug 26, 2016)

If you can go a bit more in the budget area, I have been using the Leica 1600b. No problems picking up targets at 1600 and beyond sometimes. Most websites have them at the $650-$700 range but every now and then you can find them closer to $500. 

Only down side I have discovered is under 100 yards the ballistic compensation doesn't work. I discovered this when I started shooting archery. No problem though, it has an angle display so I can do some math and figure out shoot to distances. 

So for long range it is very good. Short range angled archery, not so good. All around, completely awesome.


----------



## SunfishB (Jul 21, 2019)

Raptorman- I'm interested in buying a rangefinder and am curious what you decided to purchase. Also would be interested in buying your vertex if you're selling...


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

So any of you using a tripod for your range finder or all these yardages hand held?


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

SunfishB said:


> Raptorman- I'm interested in buying a rangefinder and am curious what you decided to purchase. Also would be interested in buying your vertex if you're selling...


Sorry I haven't looked at this topic in a minute. I still haven't bought anything else. I ended up needing new boots, so the gift cards I had saved up, ended up going to that. 
I still have the Vortex, PM an offer if you're still interested.


----------

